# Goldfish in Robina ?



## luresrule (May 19, 2009)

Anyone else had sightings of large goldfish in Clear Island waters?Fishing there last week i had an at least 2kg goldfish swim up to my yak and turn only to return seconds later.This continued for a couple of minutes.now i have never seen a carp up close but this fish was the colour of a roadwork safety cone able to be seen down to four foot.It may be a coincidence but a friend of mine who works in Robina was cleaning a small lake of weed directly behind the town centre with a pool pole and net.Every few minutes he would feel a wack on the pole as if something was ramming it,sure enough a golden fish was sighted.This small lake runs into Clear island waters and my kayak is the same blue as the pool net.has anyone heard of these fish being attracted to blue.Last summer fishing for jack near the weir leading out of the lake i spotted a dead one on the rocks on the salt side,i just put that down to somebodies released pet.Hate this to be the start of an infestation.And yes i did throw lures at it only to be ignored.some things never change. :lol: cheers Shane


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Hmm....sounds like a good livie if it's THAT visible!


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Yes I caught a 2kg carp with bread on a float line fishing for mullet about 8 years ago off Manly Dr, 
I reported it to the DPI and they were out within 2 hours and took it away, 
They were very concerned on finding a carp in the Lake system, later on in the day they rang me back to say it was a ornamental carp, 
I haven't spotted any others over the years but I dear say there are more in there, I suppose if you get sick of looking after your Gold Fish some people may decide to let them go in the lake, :twisted:


----------



## luresrule (May 19, 2009)

more food for thought.local balloon flyer tells me he often sees sharks in the fresh in C.I.W :shock:


----------



## warren63 (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes its a bit of a mixed bag in some of these Gold Coast Waterways, think CIW mixes quite a lot together, have heard of bullies in there and also yellow belly would not be surprised at what you could pull out of there at tmes.


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

Plenty of bull sharks in clear island , but where isnt there ?


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

You've got to be pulling my leg,is there realy sharks in the goldie canals and lakes i thought it was all bullieshite


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

During halftime in the footy i took the esky bike for a ride down the lake with a few beers to see if i could bust the myth








and after casting a bottle cap with trebbles attached around for a while i came home with this








i'd say myth busted


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

Damn sharks are breeding with the goldfish again :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## luresrule (May 19, 2009)

OMG.Thats what i saw :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

clarkey said:


> During halftime in the footy i took the esky bike for a ride down the lake with a few beers to see if i could bust the myth


Great work being a sleuth for accuracy on these reports clarkey, am sure you have removed a lot of fear from canal paddlers.

But in the interests of safety, would suggest you put a safety flag on the back of the esky bike, like the old farts do on their electric shopping buggies mate.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Damn things!

Local croc population might help clean them up ;-)

Cheers all andybear


----------



## russmac (Dec 29, 2009)

I've seen a few too! Accidentally released one the other week not knowing what it was... when I found out, I came back to the same place and got him again and one of his friends. Fishing for the environment I call it.










Do you need to call the DPI? I've been just knifing them and putting them in a bin.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

russmac said:


> Do you need to call the DPI? I've been just knifing them and putting them in a bin.


Russ they are big fish and reckon knifing is the best action mate.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

You'd get a nice fillet of that!


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

At the inlaws this morning who live on clear island waters and with the council recently cutting the weed , visibility is a lot better . Out the back enjoying the water when i spyed some orange in the water , sure enough there was a big orange fish it swam quite close and i would estimate it at around the 40cm mark .


----------



## luresrule (May 19, 2009)

Geez,there must be a few in there.i wonder if they can be included in a pb list


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

luresrule said:


> .i wonder if they can be included in a pb list


Why not mate, I shoved one under my avatar ;-)


----------

